# FIN NIPS



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

ok my 3 fry have calmed down some but still nip at eachother and one of them is getting nipped real bad... he's still going strong but im scared with all this nipping and tearing up eachothers fins that its going to get infected and then i lose all 3 of my fry. anything i can do to help them heal up good or take measures against infection?

i clean thier sand about every 3 days and do small water changes every other day.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Well The 30 gallon is your first problem ...

I would seperate them , all of them until they heal up

Fin nips are common in the game ....
Add salt and fresh water and they should heal up fine


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fin nips are not even worth caring about except that they indicate that your fish are bickering a bit which might lead to worse injuries down the road. The actual nip itself is such a minor injury you don't even have to do a thing to help the fish heal up


----------



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

i've added a gripload of cover in the tank and they stay away from eachother now... im going to setup the one thats getting picked up in a diff tank for the time being. thanks for the info guys!


----------

